# UAE one-year virtual working programme



## trainingemergency165 (Oct 23, 2020)

Hello All - 
Long time lurker, but this is my first post.

I have had a few interviews with recruiters but have not managed to have a single interview with the actual companies recruiting. Usually the conversation becomes where are you based and when I say South Africa, I rarely hear back from the recruiters.

That said - there is a new one year virtual working program. I meet the criteria and was wondering, would it be easier to look for a job while in Dubai, working remotely for my current employer?
Does anyone have any tips etc.
Finally what is the general opinion on the remote work visa?

My idea would be to come to the UAE working remotely for my current employer
Check the classifieds daily and try and interview as much as possible
If all goes well and I get an offer, I would start the permit process, leave the UAE and return, simultaneously leaving my current job and serving notice.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
welcome to the forum.
the remote working visa is less than a week old - so a bit soon to tell how it will work in practice.
as long as it allows you to open normal bank accounts, rent a property, get an electricity connection, get an internet connection etc. - then I think in your case it might be a great option!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## trainingemergency165 (Oct 23, 2020)

Thanks Steve - will give feedback soon busy investigating the medical cover required and then will apply.


----------



## Ghayal (Nov 22, 2020)

trainingemergency165 said:


> Thanks Steve - will give feedback soon busy investigating the medical cover required and then will apply.
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## ImmyK (Jan 26, 2021)

Hi! Has anyone that’s applied received a response? And what was the timeframe for the decision? Thx.


----------

